# New Bee Research "efsa4bees" - Europe: bee health study



## toolman_dustin (Jan 13, 2016)

FYI, I'm sure there are lot's of folks on this forum that will be interested in this scientific work. Perhaps many of you with experience can help guide the work that's being started.

Dustin



The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) has launched a new website, #Efsa4Bees, dedicated to its work on bee health.

Here's a link to the new site: http://efsa4bees.efsa.europa.eu/


The paragraph below is copied from "newfoodmagazine.com" 3/3/2016.


Agnès Rortais, a bee specialist who is coordinating the MUST-B project, said: “EFSA is carrying out some exciting, ambitious work on bee health and we decided to bring it together in one place so that all our partners and stakeholders can follow our progress – and perhaps give us a helping hand along the way.”

Dr Rortais will be one of the contributors to a news blog where EFSA will give up-to-the-minute progress reports and share links to the latest research and other useful information.

She added: “#Efsa4Bees will be a must-visit site for scientists, researchers and anyone else who has an interest in this vitally important subject.

“The blog is just the beginning of what we hope will become an interactive community that will give us access to information and knowledge from beyond our established circle of experts and partners.”


----------

